# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Crazy Maze (Exe & Source)

## mouse88

Thought I would share this as it was my first game and may be good for anyone who is beginning game programming in vb.net.

Game Description
-----------------

Crazy Maze is a maze game where the user controls a ball with the mouse and has to get it to the goal at the end of each level.

There are 10 levels. All walls and objects in the game are created using picture boxes so this is a good starting point for learning game programming. 

All graphics were created using Adobe Photoshop which are included in rar file.

Had to upload file on mega upload as it exceeds the forums limit:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4NJ4T9OF


Please rate my game

----------


## psychotomus

wouldnt let me play. I eventually got to level 01, then my ball went off hte screen after I hit space and froze ;\

----------


## mouse88

Im not really sure why it's doing that it works fine if i extract it and run it. Does it display the menu graphics at the beginning?

----------


## mouse88

I have uploaded the setup file here. If you don't mind would you try this to see if you still get the same problem.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TK1WOVQ1

----------


## kfcSmitty

Same thing happens to me with both the exe and the installer.

----------


## mouse88

I think it's because you guys probably have a different resolution setting then me as the game isn't made to handle different settings. Mine is set to 1280x800 and i changed it to 1024x768 which caused the ball to go off the screen ill have to look into it and learn how to handle different resolutions.

----------


## kfcSmitty

So I adjusted my resolution to 1280x800 to test it. 

A couple things:

1. Since your cursor is hidden, it makes clicking "Exit" a pain in the butt.
2. It seems that every time I went through a small opening, my computer started chopping. 
3. It would be nice to automatically advance levels when a level has been completed.
4. Just an aesthetic thing, but the messages that appear over the maze should have a transparent background so the text is simply floating, as opposed to being displayed as it is.

----------

